

Migrating from AWS to AWS - StylifyYourBlog
http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/post/100758229719/migrating-from-aws-to-aws

======
shizcakes
An important thing to note is that Neti is no longer required as Amazon has
implemented ClassicLink [1] which solves the problem in a much tidier way.

[1] [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/classiclink-private-
communi...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/classiclink-private-
communication-between-classic-ec2-instances-vpc-resources/)

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499269)

